# 10 Maltese females coming in to SCMR



## MozartsMom (Jan 15, 2006)

Yikes, we have 10 new girls coming in this weekend! :blush:

Anyone looking to adopt, please keep an eye on our website.
www.scmradoption.com

Mary


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Bless you for helping those 10 girls. :heart:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my dear, 10 precious girls coming in. Bless you Mary. Will get the word out.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

What is their story?


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

10??? Not all surrenders by the same person, I hope.


----------

